# messieurs les robins



## GaiaCincia

Alle prese con un'altra _Chanson Patriotique_, ecco una nuova frase che non capisco:


> Taisez-vous, *messieurs les robins*,
> Vrai race de canailles,
> Et qui, tranchant du souverain,
> Ne faites rien qui vaille ;
> Nous vous chassons, vous et vos loix :
> Sont-elles faiter pour les rois ?
> Sont-elles, sont-elles
> Sont-elles faites pour les rois ?



Posto che non riesco a trovare traducenti italiani per *robin* se non come nome proprio (ma se così fosse dovrebbe avere la maiuscola, no?), può essere uno strano diminutivo di *robe*? O ha più a che fare con l'inglese *robber*? Se così fosse lo  potrei rendere come *signori ladruncoli*?


----------



## GaiaCincia

Forse mi sono risposta da sola, ma non ne sono convinta:
Il dizionario Larousse ripota


> Personne qui appartenait à la noblesse  de robe.
> Membre d'un parlement en France sous  l'Ancien Régime.
> Littéraire.  Homme de robe, magistrat.


Dato che nella prima strofa (vedere link del post precedente) si parla di "parlament", propenderei per "parlamentare", ma la canzone è del 1790, quindi non siamo più sotto l'ancien Régime. O è questo un modo (in linea con il resto della canzone) che la rivoluzione non ha cambiato così tanto quanto si crede?


----------



## lingpil

Ciao GaiaCincia,

io credo che tutto non sia così difficile come sembra a prima vista. In realtà nel 1790 l'Ancien Régime era ancora al potere. Ludovico XVI. è stato revocato solamente nel 1792 e nel 1790 la rivoluzione era ancora lontano del trionfo. Per questo credo che la canzone parli semplicemente dei parlamentari nobili di quello tempo. 

(Del resto c'è un'errore degna di menzione nella citazione della canzone: Nous vous chassons, vous et *vos lois*).
Ora aspettiamo i veri madrelingui.


----------



## GaiaCincia

La citazione non la discuto: il  documento  dell'epoca riporta proprio  _loix_, e ci sono diverse altre situazioni in cui la grafia non corrisponde a quella attuale


----------



## lingpil

D'accordo per "loix". Posso imaginarmi che in questo caso la grafia ha cambiato (anche se non ne sono sicuro). "Vous", però, non può sostituire "vos".  E non voglio dire che hai fatto un'errore. Non dubito che è il documente originale dove si trova questa citazione. Mi meraviglio soltanto un po' perché non sembra di essere corretta.


----------



## GaiaCincia

Quello non l'avevo proprio visto. Correggo subito


----------



## matoupaschat

Dal TLFi: 

ROBIN1, subst. masc.
A. − Vx, fam. Homme de peu, *prétentieux et sot*. C'est un plaisant robin (Ac.1798-1878).​


----------

